# California License



## Colbert Report (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone have any tips or advice about studying for the exam?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Colbert Report said:


> Anyone have any tips or advice about studying for the exam?


Look here........ http://www.mikeholt.com/exam-preparation-menu.php




.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

All NEC code questions. Just be fast at navigating and finding.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Heard there was no practical (hands on) or theory (closed book) just open book code test?


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Still in 2008? Or 2011?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Colbert Report said:


> Anyone have any tips or advice about studying for the exam?


If you're talking about the C 10 Electrical Contractors License look online for some study books for exam.
register for the exam pay your state lic. fees go take the test if you fail then go to one of the schools,you get to try again for the one license

Second option is just go to one of the schools it's well worth it to spend 200 300 bucks,get a school that guarantees that you will pass.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Colbert Report said:


> Anyone have any tips or advice about studying for the exam?


stay in Canada it's too expensive here


----------



## Colbert Report (Oct 21, 2010)

Lep said:


> stay in Canada it's too expensive here


The cost of living here is far higher than anywhere in the USA.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Colbert Report said:


> The cost of living here is far higher than anywhere in the USA.



well it's pretty high here,why so high where your at?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

dronai said:


> All NEC code questions. Just be fast at navigating and finding.


Yup. Hell, the CA GE test was a breeze. I think I was out of there in 45 min to an hour. Just straight code questions so you just nwed to be familiar with the index of the code book.


----------



## Colbert Report (Oct 21, 2010)

Lep said:


> well it's pretty high here,why so high where your at?


Hard to explain. We have much higher income taxes here for starters. I grossed 93k last year and cleared about 60k, and that's about average. Had I made any more money I would have fallen into a 39% tax bracket when you include things like CPP (Social Security to Canadians) and EI (employment insurance).

Things here just cost more than they do in the USA. For example, an omelette breakfast at Denny's here will set you back $15 or $16 with no tip included, down in the USA I can get it for $12 all in.

Everything from guitars to vehicle to televisions to bread and milk costs at least 20% more here.

Housing in the province I live in is more expensive than comparable areas of California because we've been in a major oil boom for the last ten or twelve years. A regular house in my city will cost you at least 575k, while friends of mine in LA have similar houses that are worth no more than 400k.

Oil down to $60 and dropping fast, I'll be getting out of here right as things start to crash hard.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Yup. Hell, the CA GE test was a breeze. I think I was out of there in 45 min to an hour. Just straight code questions so you just nwed to be familiar with the index of the code book.


It is disgracefully easy. They are basically just handing the licenses out....The C10 is even easier.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Switched said:


> It is disgracefully easy. They are basically just handing the licenses out....The C10 is even easier.


 Used to be really easy. Not so much nymore

Took me 3 hours and 45 minutes and the fail rate is 60%

Read here http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/failed-ca-journeyman-license-37192/


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Well.....I took the stupid thing when it first came out years ago....

In fact when it came up for renewal they waived the requirements for continuing education because there were still no state certified classes to take. I think they waived it twice?


----------

